# Name that widget! (A Go Launcher EX Question)



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

I just installed Go Launcher EX and really have no idea what I'm doing with it yet. While browsing themes, I saw this nice, clean simple clock + weather widget (attached).

Can anybody tell me what that is? I use Beautiful Widgets typically, but it doesn't have this layout, I don't think.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Go weather!


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Go weather!


Thanks! Do you happen to know what skin or how to set it to look like that? I don't like the one that comes standard.


----------

